# New Pics of My Fish



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey everyone... It's been a while since I've posted any new pics of my fish, and since I just got a new camera, I figured now's the perfect time! I used a flash on all of these so that the shutter speed could be increased, so some of 'em look a little different under normal lighting. 

_Protomelas taeniolatus_:









_Otopharynx lithobates_ "Zimbabwe Rock":









_Copadichromis borleyi_ "Kadango":









_Aulonocara stuartgranti _"Mbenji" (WC):









_Aulonocara baenschi _(well, could be _A. stuartgranti _"Maleri"... Not sure still.):










_O. lithobates _"Zimbabwe Rock" again... If you look closely, you can see his teeth:









_Protomelas fenstratus _"Taiwan Reef". THis little guy has colored up nicely since his big (dominant) brother died several months ago. He's the fish I've had for the longest now, at a little over two years:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, a couple of those were still kinda huge... I must have missed a couple when I was resizing.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

great pics  i especially like the last guy


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

they're beautiful!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You gotta stop posting those pictures I get even more jealous every time


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Thanks everyone!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice selection of Haps & Peacocks. :fish:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang! Great shots! Now, my b-day is coming up, should i make a list for ya


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice fish, did you already post up your tank pics? If not, post them up!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can come over to my house and take some pictures of my fish next.


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice Cichlids there... The last guy looks like a saltwater Squirrel or a Damsel fish.


----------

